# rrt tube alternitive ?tok some rr1 amber tubes



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

took rr1 amber tubes got rid of pouch and pin put tex s single cup on maybe pick up some speed shot about as good groups as my linatex 5/8 by 8 1/2 bands


----------

